# Alpencross 2018 / Joe- & Albrechtroute in 6 Tagen



## hzN (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

nach unserem AlpenX-debüt über die Dolomiten im Jahr 2015 ist es dieses Jahr endlich wieder an der Zeit.
Wir sind diesmal eine größere Gruppe (6-7) und planen wie im Titel erwähnt, die Alpencross ab Oberstorf nach Riva.

Ins Auge geschossen ist mir dabei die Mischung aus der Joe und der Albrecht Route in 6 Tagen. Ich würde sie gern als Vorlage nutzen und ggf. etwas abändern.

https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.19655.html - zur Route





Fest steht, dass wir "nur" 6 Tage fahren und in Riva ankommen wollen. Weiterhin liegt das Tagesniveau bei ca. 50-80km und max. 2500-3000hm. Den Schwierigkeitsgrad kann ich schlecht schätzen, denke dass es die Joe Route doch fahrtechnisch in sich hat. Denke dass wir mit unseren Fähigkeiten fahrtechnisch an der S3 kratzen.

Sollte also fast jeder Tag so passen, außer der dritte Tag von der Heidelberger Hütte bis Val Fraele.

Nun suche ich natürlich Ratschläge, ob jemand die Tour bereits in solcher Richtung gefahren ist, ob ihr sie empfehlen oder ggf. abändern würdet.
Wie oben bereits genannt, würden wir den dritten Tag entweder entschärfen oder am Anreisetag noch 2 Stunden kurbeln um etwas Vorsprung zu haben.


----------



## cschaeff (1. Januar 2018)

@hzN 
Sehr schöne Strecke!
Auf 6 Tage schon sehr stramm, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihr alle so ein Pensum abspulen könnt und wollt?

Abschnitt Bormio nach St. Catarina ist langweilig. Alternativ über den Passo dell'Alpe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (1. Januar 2018)

Abfahrt vom Fimberpass nicht über Vna, sondern ab Griosch immer am Bach entlang (über die Hängebrücken).


----------



## hzN (2. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Abfahrt vom Fimberpass nicht über Vna, sondern ab Griosch immer am Bach entlang (über die Hängebrücken).


 
Vielen dank für deine Hilfe, ich werde es morgen am Rechner mal genauer anschauen und ggf. umplanen. Es ist uns bewusst, dass es sehr straff geplant ist. Deshalb evtl die Überlegung, am Anreisetag noch ein verträgliches Maß zu kurbeln damit der Tag 3 entschärft wird.

Fällt euch was ein, wie ich die Tage bis Val Fraele etwas entspannter aufteilen kann?
ich hatte jetzt grob anhand der Karte nur die Aufteilung geändert und wäre auf folgendes gekommen, keine Ahnung ob das sinnig ist:
Anreisetag - bis Warth oder Lech ( 27km)
1. Tourtag - bis Zeinissee ( 70km )
2. Tourtag - bis Scuol (60km )
3. Tourtag - bis Val Fraele (50km)

macht das mehr Sinn?


----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2018)

Soweit ich das sehe, war damals am Lago di Cancano das Rifugio Val Fraele das Etappenziel. Abgesehen davon, dass da keiner mehr übernachten will, weiß ich nicht, ob das überhaupt noch möglich ist. Am Ende vom See gibts noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Januar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe, war damals am Lago di Cancano das Rifugio Val Fraele das Etappenziel. Abgesehen davon, dass da keiner mehr übernachten will, weiß ich nicht, ob das überhaupt noch möglich ist. Am Ende vom See gibts noch ne Möglichkeit.


Wir waren am Ende der Seen (Richtung Bormio) in der Villa Valania. War ok.


----------



## cschaeff (2. Januar 2018)

Vorschlag zur Etappeneinteilung:
am Anreisetag noch über den Schrofenpass nach Lech (sollte für euch in max. 4 Stunden machbar sein)
Tag 1: Formarinsee - Kristbergsattel - Silbertal - Heilbbronner Hütte
Tag 2: runter nach Ischgl  - Fimberpass - Scuol  - S'Charl
Tag 3: Costainas - Dös Radond - Val Mora - Villa Valania
Tag 4: runter nach Bormio - Passo dell'Alpe - Gavia - Pezzo
Tag 5: Montozzoscharte - Dimaro - Madonna di Campiglio
Tag 6: Bärenpass - Val Lomasone - Riva

Wenns zu heftig wird: 
Tag 2 mit der Seilbahn von Ischgl auf den Grenzkamm und über die Fuorcla Val Gronda zum Fimberpass (landschaftlich auch sehr schön und spart ca. 600-700 HM)


----------



## Denzinger (2. Januar 2018)

Gute Einteilung von cschaeff,
Alternative für Tag 3
Costainas Ofenpass Galo, könnte etwas weniger an hm sein, dafür runter bis Sondalo und da Übernachten
C´Charl´Costainas Val Mora bis Sondalo sind 83 km und < 1700 hm
nächster Tag 2100 hm und 50 km bis Pezzo

die Strecke sind wir 2014 genau so gefahren allerdings in 7 Tagen mit entsprechend anderer Einteilung


----------



## Hofbiker (3. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wir waren am Ende der Seen (Richtung Bormio) in der Villa Valania. War ok.


Ich kann mich diesbezüglich nur anschließen


----------



## Hofbiker (4. Januar 2018)

Ich würde mir gut überlegen, ob ihr den Schlenker durchs Silbertal machen wollt.

Bevor ihr auf der Heidelberger Hütte übernachtet fahrt runter zum Gasthof Zeinisjoch oder gleich nach Galtür. 
Sucht auch nur Unterkünfte mit Wäscheservice 

Bitte informiert euch über die Unterkunft in Pezzo!


----------



## Denzinger (4. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir gerade Deine Planung angesehen. 2800 hm von Ponte de Lengo bis Madonna kann aus meiner Sicht nicht passen, aus meiner Erinnerung max. 2.300 - 2.500 hm. Wollt Ihr am 6 Tag noch zurückfahren?
Wenn nicht würde ich am 5. Tag "nur" bis Dimaro fahren und dort im Sporthotel (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein)übernachten.
In Pezzo gibt es nur noch die Pizzaria da Gussi (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hzN (4. Januar 2018)

@Denzinger   Nein, wir würden am 7. nach dem Frühstück zurückshuttlen. Du meinst daher den 5. Tag zu entschärfen und das auf den 6. zu verschieben?

@Hofbiker - der Vorschlag mit dem Wäscheservice wird natürlich berücksichtigt und war so zumindest jeden zweiten Tag vorgesehen.
Meinst du statt dem Silbertal lieber nach St. Anton zu rollen und nach Süden weiter?


----------



## Denzinger (4. Januar 2018)

@hzN
Ja genauso würde ich es machen und im Hotel Rosatti übernachten, hat auch Wäscheservice 

Ich denke das Hofbiker das Verwalltal meint, ist eine sehr schöne Route

Übernachtung S`Charl im Crush Alba?


----------



## hzN (4. Januar 2018)

Okay, ich klick das dann anhand der Vorschläge mal bei gpsies zusammen. Mit einer Landkarte kann ich am Ende immer etwas mehr anfangen.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. Januar 2018)

@Denzinger, das ist in der Tat richtig. 

Ich denke an die Schieberei durch das Hochmoor im Silbertal.


----------



## Denzinger (4. Januar 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke an die Schieberei durch das Hochmoor im Silbertal.



Da habe ich schon die wildesten Erzählungen gehört, so bis über die Knöchel einsinken und so.

Bin ich mal ganz nett
https://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks.d...leId=inktyouvokaqpito&fileId=xlnptjftqawiysar[/user]


----------



## cschaeff (4. Januar 2018)

Zum Silbertal: Ist ne knappe Stunde Schieben am langen See bis zur Rosanna. Durch Viehtritt etwas schlammig aber nicht wirklich schlimm. Wer es einsam mag, wird es lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hzN (4. Januar 2018)

Also ich habe mir eure Vorschläge durchgesehen und habe das Silbertal anhand der Vorlage weggeplant. Danke erstmal dafür, spart viel Zeit in unbekannten Gebieten! Auch die Abfahrt vom Fimberpass über die Hängebrücken sollte ich erwischt haben.

Für den Vorschlag
-------
Zitat: Alternative für Tag 3
Costainas Ofenpass Galo, könnte etwas weniger an hm sein, dafür runter bis Sondalo und da Übernachten
C´Charl´Costainas Val Mora bis Sondalo sind 83 km und < 1700 hm
nächster Tag 2100 hm und 50 km bis Pezzo

die Strecke sind wir 2014 genau so gefahren allerdings in 7 Tagen mit entsprechend anderer Einteilung"
--------
Schau ich gleich nochmal.


Hat einer von euch einen Tipp, wie man die Route unkompliziert in mehrere Tage trennen kann? Ich erinnere mich noch damals einfach die gesamten übrigen Wegpunkte gelöscht zu haben. Fand ich aber etwas mühselig. 
Die Tage trenne ich natürlich erst, wenn die Unterkünfte stehen und eingepflegt sind.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. Januar 2018)

Siehe PN


----------



## Denzinger (4. Januar 2018)

Habe doch einzelne Tage im Link geschickt. Die kannst einfach verlängern bzw. den Startpunkt verlegen


----------



## cschaeff (4. Januar 2018)

Wollte noch mal Werbung machen fürs Silbertal, war für uns mit der eindrücklichste Abschnitt der Joe-Route.
Während der Auffahrt tolle Blicke auf den Patteriol...





Ende Fahrweg an der oberen Freschalpe





Blick zurück ins hintere Silbertal





Nur dass du weisst, was dir entgeht


----------



## rattlebrain (4. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wollte noch mal Werbung machen fürs Silbertal


Richtig! Silbertal is landschaftlich a Traum!
Die Schieberei am langen See fand ich weit weniger entnervend als die Steilstufe vor den Seen an der Heilbronner Hütte.
Und die erwischt einem so oder so. Kann allerdings auch an der Reihenfolge gelegen haben 
Letztendlich Geschmacksache. Hm dürften eigentlich keinen sooo großen Unterschied machen bei den beiden Varianten.






Schiebepause am langen See


----------



## cschaeff (4. Januar 2018)

@rattlebrain 
Sehr schönes Bild!

@hzN 
Und, willst du das Silbertal immer noch wegplanen


----------



## cschaeff (4. Januar 2018)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> Die Schieberei am langen See fand ich weit weniger entnervend als die Steilstufe vor den Seen an der Heilbronner Hütte.
> Und die erwischt einem so oder so.


Stimmt! Zwei Schritte vor, einen zurück in dem bröseligen Geläuf. Wurde nur von den letzten Metern der Montozzoscharte getoppt...


----------



## Mausoline (4. Januar 2018)

Ist das Silbertal am Ende nicht zu gewissen Zeiten gesperrt  oder war das mal


----------



## rattlebrain (4. Januar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ist das Silbertal am Ende nicht zu gewissen Zeiten gesperrt  oder war das mal



*RespekTIERE deine Grenzen*
*Hinweise zur zeitlichen Einschränkungen im Europaschutzgebiet Natura 2000*
Die Mountainbike Route von der Heilbronner Hütte über das Silbertaler Winterjöchle nach Silbertal führt durch das Natura-2000-Gebiet Verwall und ist nur in der Zeit vom 15. Juni bis zum 15. September von 08:00 bis 18:00 Uhr (im September bis 17:00 Uhr) für Biker frei gegeben

siehe: https://www.montafon.at/de/Bergerlebnisse/Biken

für den normalen AXler eigentlich kein Problem


----------



## cschaeff (4. Januar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ist das Silbertal am Ende nicht zu gewissen Zeiten gesperrt  oder war das mal


Montafon Tourismus: Frei für MTB vom 15.06. bis 15.09. von 08:00 bis 18:00
Sollte also passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (4. Januar 2018)

Da war einer schneller...


----------



## rattlebrain (5. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Da war einer schneller...


----------



## hzN (7. Januar 2018)

Ihr macht es mir wirklich schwer. Die Fotos erinnern mich sehr an das Rifugio Pralongiá. Das ist auch sehr einsam gewesen und hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Da ich mir nochmal Gedanken zum ersten Tag gemacht habe, was denkt ihr über die Möglichkeit erst in Warth zu starten? D.H. Autofahrt bis runter und dann per Shuttle wieder dorthin zurück? Oder verpassen wir da wichtige Abschnitte? (bis auf den Schrofenpass? )

Von den Kilometern mit dem Auto ist das ja nicht so ein großer Unterschied, maximal die Anzahl der Shuttle ist limitiert, weil kaum einer nach Warth fährt, oder?


----------



## on any sunday (7. Januar 2018)

Ab der Hütte geht es so weiter, die Wahrheit über das Silbertal.  www.offroad-only.de/AlpenX2004_02.htm


----------



## cschaeff (7. Januar 2018)

hzN schrieb:


> Ihr macht es mir wirklich schwer. Die Fotos erinnern mich sehr an das Rifugio Pralongiá. Das ist auch sehr einsam gewesen und hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
> 
> Da ich mir nochmal Gedanken zum ersten Tag gemacht habe, was denkt ihr über die Möglichkeit erst in Warth zu starten? D.H. Autofahrt bis runter und dann per Shuttle wieder dorthin zurück? Oder verpassen wir da wichtige Abschnitte? (bis auf den Schrofenpass? )
> 
> Von den Kilometern mit dem Auto ist das ja nicht so ein großer Unterschied, maximal die Anzahl der Shuttle ist limitiert, weil kaum einer nach Warth fährt, oder?



Für die Rückreise wäre natürlich St. Anton als Startort ideal (egal ob shuttle oder Bahn). Dann würdet ihr bei 6Tagen so bei 2.000 HM pro Tag landen, was ja immer noch ein sportliches Pensum ist. Silbertal wäre dann aber gestorben. Einen Tod muss man sterben...

Der Rest der Strecke bietet aber genug Erlebnis, da kann man auf das Silbertal vezichten.


----------



## isartrails (15. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> ...war für uns mit der *eindrücklichste* Abschnitt ...


Du scheinst dich zu oft in der Schweiz aufzuhalten - die eidgenössischen Sprachfehler färben schon auf dich ab. 
Es heisst eindrucksvoll! Eindrücklich warnt höchstens der Vater sein Kind, etwas zu tun oder zu unterlassen (unter Androhung von Konsequenzen).


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Januar 2018)

Finde die Tourenangaben im Infoblatt etwas übertrieben.
Erste Etappe mit 2600Hm 
Von Zuhause aus in Sonthofen bis zur Freiburger Hütte sind es genau 1660Hm und dann von Dalaas zum Kristbergsattel nochmal 564Hm, wie kommen die darauf?
Und vom Kristbergsattel zur neuen Heilbronner Hütte durchs Silbertal sind es auch nur 1600Hm in Summe.

Ist doch dann entspannt genug 
Am zweiten Tag einfach noch was anhängen von Tag drei.
Ich würde die Route nochmal unabhängig von deiner Vorlage genau auf die Höhenmeterangaben prüfen und ggf.  neu planen.


----------



## rattlebrain (16. Januar 2018)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Erste Etappe mit 2600Hm


das ist Qu...tsch - stimmt


lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Und vom Kristbergsattel zur neuen Heilbronner Hütte durchs Silbertal sind es auch nur 1600Hm in Summe.


Ja, auch richtig. Sind höchstens 1600Hm. Mußt aber noch die Paar Hm bis zur Heidelbergerhütte dazu zählen


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Januar 2018)

rattlebrain schrieb:


> das ist Qu...tsch - stimmt
> 
> Ja, auch richtig. Sind höchstens 1600Hm. Mußt aber noch die Paar Hm bis zur Heidelbergerhütte dazu zählen



Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hzN (16. Januar 2018)

Die Route ist inzwischen soweit fertig geplant. Sobald ich heute Nachmittag einen Laptop in die Finger bekomme, stell ich sie nochmal rein. Da Habe ich auch die Höhenmeter nochmal berechnen lassen.

Unterkünfte sind auch soweit gebucht, lasse ich euch natürlich ebenfalls wissen.

Edit:
Gpsies Route
siehe unten


----------



## McNulty (16. Januar 2018)

Hochradeln zur Heidelberger Hütte ist langweilig - die Variante die Kollege Trekiger in seinem Scheiss dir nix Thread beschreibt



cschaeff schrieb:


> Abschnitt Bormio nach St. Catarina ist langweilig. Alternativ über den Passo dell'Alpe.


 

und Runterrollen Gavia_Passstraße ist langweilig - Gavia Trail

Warum runter bis Ponte die Legno: Übernachten in Pezzo oder ein Stückerl weiter rechts der Starße war auch ein ALbergo -ob das auf hat?

Nach dem Forsthaus Sinistra könntet ihr noch ein wenig (und ein wenig mühsam) weitertrailen bis Vna und dann runter zum Inn - Bis Sur En rechts vom Inn danach links

Gibt es vom Lago della Scale nicht irgendeine Offroad Variante?


----------



## hzN (17. Januar 2018)

Bei Trekinger habe ich kurz reingelesen, das wäre quasi die Variante mit Lift?
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsess...139256F524585F072.fe2?fileId=rgbzcrmubnfbrbir (Danke Trekinger )




McNulty schrieb:


> und Runterrollen Gavia_Passstraße ist langweilig - Gavia Trail
> 
> Warum runter bis Ponte die Legno: Übernachten in Pezzo oder ein Stückerl weiter rechts der Starße war auch ein ALbergo -ob das auf hat?
> 
> ...



Beim Gavia empfiehlst du quasi den Trail ab dem Nero? (https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.143632.html)

Ponte ist noch das alte Hotel eingetragen, wir haben in Pezzo nichts brauchbares zum Übernachten gefunden.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Januar 2018)

hzN schrieb:


> Beim Gavia empfiehlst du quasi den Trail ab dem Nero? (https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.143632.html)


Genau den nehmen, langt schu wenn der Kollege Trekinger meist nur Teerstrassen radelt.


----------



## McNulty (17. Januar 2018)

Pezzo:
http://www.dagiusy.com/
Reservieren! müsstet ihr reinpassen - wenn der termin passt

Und ja wie bei Trekinger - aber ganz unten NICHT NIEMALS NEIN GAR NICHT über Straße


----------



## hzN (17. Januar 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Pezzo:
> http://www.dagiusy.com/
> Reservieren! müsstet ihr reinpassen - wenn der termin passt
> 
> Und ja wie bei Trekinger - aber ganz unten NICHT NIEMALS NEIN GAR NICHT über Straße



Danke, bei Giusy haben wir bereits das 6er-Zimmer reserviert, hatte leider meine Übersicht nicht bei der Hand. Also alles halb so schlimm 

Ich Fass nochmal zusammen:

- Heidelberger Hütte zur Liftvariante umbauen
- Gaviatrail einbauen.

Ich freue mich sehr, dass hier so viel konstruktive Kritik kommt, auch wenn ich immer meine Zeit brauche um die umzusetzen und einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (17. Januar 2018)

Passo dell'Alpe wollt ihr definitiv nicht?


----------



## hzN (17. Januar 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Passo dell'Alpe wollt ihr definitiv nicht?



Müsste ich mich jetzt nochmal einlesen, da ich nicht weiß, was uns dort erwartet.

Rest wurde wie oben geklärt eingepflegt.
https://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks.d...leId=dxwzqdablkycjobr&fileId=nrihhnnrjyxlebhy


----------



## McNulty (17. Januar 2018)

Passo dell Alpe geht mit Lift oder ohne
Mit Lift (bis zum Gallo) z.b. hier:
http://trails.de/tour/freeride-giro_tag1/

Ohne Lift ist bei Albi eh beschrieben: 5. Tag: 50 km, 2254 hm. Grosio - Le Prese - Fumero - Val di Rezzalo - _*Passo dell*_' _*Alpe*_ - Gavia-Pass - Ponte di Legno.

Kollege Kommot hat den Gallo Trail noch von oben erweitert
https://www.komoot.de/tour/10473787

Auch nett: Ein historischer Post
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welche-sinvolle-trails-in-albrechtroute-einplanen.537527/


----------



## McNulty (17. Januar 2018)

Oweia: Wo hast den den Track her? In Galtür nicht über die Paznauntalstraße sondern spätestens in Tschafein rechts von der Trisanna bleiben - geht bis zum Ortsanfang von Ischgl


----------



## hzN (19. Januar 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Oweia: Wo hast den den Track her? In Galtür nicht über die Paznauntalstraße sondern spätestens in Tschafein rechts von der Trisanna bleiben - geht bis zum Ortsanfang von Ischgl



Ist geändert, geht in der Tat ein solider markierter Weg neben der Trisanna her. Wer weiß, was der Sinn war.

Danke für den Hinweis und Link zum historischen Thread, ich schau mal, ob dort noch was dabei ist.


----------



## terryx (21. Januar 2018)

Kann mich den Kollegen nur anschließen: Val Rezzalo - Passo dell'Alpe und NICHT über S. Catarina zum Gavia! Das Rifugio im Val Rezzalo ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## hzN (21. Januar 2018)

terryx schrieb:


> Kann mich den Kollegen nur anschließen: Val Rezzalo - Passo dell'Alpe und NICHT über S. Catarina zum Gavia! Das Rifugio im Val Rezzalo ist auch sehr schön.



Also quasi von Bormio nach Süden und dann ab Frontale nach Osten zum Gavia schlängeln? Wie hier beschrieben: http://chregubikeblog.ch/?p=7904 ?


----------



## terryx (21. Januar 2018)

hzN schrieb:


> Also quasi von Bormio nach Süden und dann ab Frontale nach Osten zum Gavia schlängeln?


Genau - nach Süden der Straße am Fluß entlang folgen und dann auf einem gut ausgebauten Radweg bis Le Prese und dann nach Osten die kleine Serpentinenstraße hinauf. Ab Fumero gehts auf einem z.T. recht steilen Forstweg zunächst zum Rifugio (liegt etwas oberhalb eines großenteils verlassenen Bergdorfes, ist aber ausgeschildert) und danach  zum Alpe-Pass - das letzte Stück über Trail.


----------



## terryx (21. Januar 2018)

Hier ist der Link:
http://www.rezzalovacanze.com/de/


----------



## hzN (10. Februar 2018)

Um euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten, die Tipps sind soweit erstmal eingepflegt. Ich lese mich nochmal durch die Threads mit den Geheimtipps. Denke aber, dass ich dank eurer Hilfe doch eine recht solide Runde zusammengebastelt habe.

Damit ihr nicht so lang suchen müsst, hier nochmal die Tracks:

https://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks.d...leId=wbzawszgdnsqwrde&fileId=xjzobfhmpjsvqvji

Ich bin natürlich gern offen, für weitere Vorschläge oder Hinweise auf Fehlplanungen. Danke auf jeden Fall nochmal an die bisherigen Helfer!
Vielleicht wird es ja ein Reisebericht geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Februar 2018)

hzN schrieb:


> Um euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten, die Tipps sind soweit erstmal eingepflegt. Ich lese mich nochmal durch die Threads mit den Geheimtipps. Denke aber, dass ich dank eurer Hilfe doch eine recht solide Runde zusammengebastelt habe.
> 
> Damit ihr nicht so lang suchen müsst, hier nochmal die Tracks:
> 
> ...



Ich würde oberhalb vor der Verbellaalpe links den Trail am Bach nehmen, direkt zur Alpe runter, ist schöner als die Schotterautobahn.
Vom Kopsstausee links Richtung Galtür ist glaube ich unter Geldstrafe verboten mit dem Bike zu fahren, dort wurde ich mal von der Polizei angehalten.


----------



## hzN (5. August 2018)

Wir sind gestern Abend wieder angekommen. Sehr sehr schöne und anspruchsvolle Alpencross..
Die ersten zwei Tage waren doch dann im Silbertal auf dem Weg zur Heidelberger Hütte von Schieben geprägt. Auch Tag 2 am Fimberpass war nicht ohne. Jedoch wurde man doch immer mit sahnigen Trails belohnt. Wir hatten bis auf 2 Stunden die ganze Woche perfektes Wetter.

Unterkünfte waren auch top, die Villa Valania war jedoch nicht so der Bringer.

Danke für eure Unterstützung!

Achso, der Gavia-Trail hat es wirklich in sich, aufgrund der losen Steinplatten mussten wir locker 50% davon schieben. Würde ich so wahrscheinlich nicht nochmal wählen. Aber trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag  Edit: Ich glaube wir haben aber den falschen Einstieg gewählt


----------

